# Sig Sauer C3 Questions



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

I just purchased a sig Sauer C3 1911, any suggestions on a tuckable holster? Also, which are the best/most reliable magazines for the C3? Thanks.


----------



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

deafening cricket noise.....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Wilson 47OXCs, Tripp Cobra Mags, CMC...

As for tuckable holsters, you will have a hard time finding holster makers that specifically list the C3. The normal Sig 1911 have a "funny" slide profile and a lot of holster makers don't have molds for those specific guns. A lot of people like the Crossbreed Supertuck...


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Buy a crossbreed super tuck or one of the variants of such. There are many good quality holsters out there. The leather Kydex hybrids are very good...spread the weight out and allow almost any sized weapon to hide if worn with the proper colothing. I use a Jolster.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

If you see holsters that say they are for the Sig GSR 4" it will fit your C3.


----------

